# Quota Fehler



## BoKo (11. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Quota Problem in ISPConfig:

Auf der Übersichtsseite sieht man ein Quota max von 50 MB:






Bei Webseiten-Festplattenbeschränkung genauso:






Bei der Domain selbst sind 200 MB eingestellt:






In der Shell werden auch 200 MB angezeigt:







Für die Quota Benachrichtigungen per Email wird scheinbar der gleiche Wert wie auf der Übersichtsseite genommen, denn ich erhalte regelmäßig Mails hierüber.

Das Seltsame an der Sache ist nun, es betrifft 2-3 Domains, bei den anderen scheint das Problem nicht aufzutreten, ändere ich die Quota über das ISPConfig Panel sieht man auf der Shell sofort den neuen Wert.

Die Werte auf der Übersichtsseite schwanken, wenn ich es mehrmals hintereinander ändere stimmt es auf einmal auch dort, nach ein paar Tagen jedoch kommt wieder eine Mail mit dem alten Wert, irgendwann stimmt es wieder und plötzlich nicht mehr. Es wird jedoch immer die Ursprungsquota von 50 MB genommen oder der Tatsächliche Wert, die xx zufälligen Werte dazwischen erscheinen dort nie.

In der Datenbank finde ich auch nur jeweils das korrekt gesetzte Limit, ich weiß nicht woher die 50 MB sporadisch herkommen.

Hat hier jemand eine Idee an welcher Stelle ich das noch nachsehen kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2018)

und der wert im repquota befehl ist auch immer bei 200mb. Hast Du mal geprüft direkt nachdem der wert auf 50mb zurückgesprungen ist?


----------



## BoKo (12. Feb. 2018)

ja genau repquota zeigt die gleichen Daten wie quota auch. Das habe ich nur genommen, da man besser nach user Filtern kann. Ich habe eben mal das Limit auf 210MB geändert und nach dem Cronlauf haben direkt beide Befehle den korrekten neuen Wert ausgegeben.

Das konnte ich so leider nicht testen, da ich bisher nicht raus finden konnte wann das immer passiert und die Daten in der Übersicht und bei Webseiten-Festplattenbeschränkung scheinen sich nicht Live zu verändern, auch bei Domains ohne das Problem sehe ich diese Daten zeit verzögert, was das Testen mit vielen Änderungen sehr zeitintensiv gestaltet.

Ich frage mich woher diese Daten denn kommen? Stehen die in einer Tabelle in der DB, welche ich nicht gefunden habe, sodass ich dort mal schauen könnte? Werden die aktuellen Zahlen vom Cron nur zu bestimmten Zeiten abgefragt, wenn ja kann ich das zum testen irgendwie forcen?


----------



## BoKo (12. Feb. 2018)

Ich glaube ich habe das Problem nun ausfindig gemacht. *Dieses Thema* hat mich gerade auf den richtigen Weg gebracht  und so habe ich mir die "monitor_data" Tabelle mal genauer angesehen und festgestellt dass "harddisk_quota" einmal von Server ID 1 und von Server ID 2 vorhanden ist und die Werte von web52 sich  unterscheiden und von Server 2 kommen die magischen 50 MB her.

Ich vermute mal das Server 2 deswegen keine aktuellen Werte mehr annimmt, das du mir *hier* empfohlen hast das Web Plugin zu deaktivieren, was mein anderes Problem damals gelöst hatte.

Ich mutmaße mal daraus, dass die Übersichts Seite zufällig die Werte von Server 1 und Server 2 anzeigt, das würde all das erklären.

Könnte das sein? Was denkst du?


----------



## Till (13. Feb. 2018)

Möglich wäre es. Lösche bitte mal die kompletten Einträge für web quota aus der monitor_data Tabelle für server2 mit phpmyadmin und schau dann ob das Problem noch auftritt.


----------



## BoKo (13. Feb. 2018)

Das habe ich soeben getestet, jedoch brachte es keinen Erfolg.

Ich habe nun herausgefunden, dass repquota auf Server 1 und 2 unterschiedliche Werte ausgeben, nämlich einmal den korrekten Wert und auf Server 2 die veraltete 50 MB Angabe.

Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Servern ist wie gesagt das deaktivierte Apache Plugin.

Ich habe jetzt testweise das Apache Plugin wieder aktiviert, die Quota über das ISPConfig Panel geändert und schon geben beide Server das gleiche Ergebnis mit repquota für diesen einen User aus.

Hast du eine Idee für einen Workaround, sodass ich das Plugin deaktiviert lassen kann?
Ansonsten habe ich wieder das *ursprüngliche Let´s Encrypt problem*.

Dankeschön


----------



## BoKo (5. März 2018)

Hast du noch eine Idee Till?


----------

